# hudl operating system wont load



## willzy999 (May 3, 2015)

Hi wen my hudl turns on it gets to hudl logo screen then boots up again to same screen wen I've gone into recovery menu it says can't mount sd-card???


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Have you got a sd card inserted??
Have you rooted it?
Is it new or how long have you had it.
Has it worked before?


----------

